# Doves From West Orange NJ .. No Longer Urgent



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If anyone can adopt or at least foster two doves from West Orange NJ, please let me know. The birds are in a veterinary clinic, and the clinic is unable to hold them for much longer. If you can assist, please let me know. There has been some doubt about whether these are doves or pigeons, but I'm pretty sure they are doves. One is wearing a band with a code of AAA and the other has a code of JO. We have not been able to trace the bands. These birds are on 911 Pigeon Alert, and if you can help, and I don't respond right away, please post back here and ask for one of the other 911 PA moderators to give you the contact information. The bird #'s are 10202007-5780 and 10202007-5782.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Terry/911 guys!

Sorry I got to this post so late.
Where are the pigies located in West Orange. I don't think it's too far from where I am. I'm going to check on mapquest now.

I can call the place also if someone posts the contact info.
I hope they can locate the owners who must be upset.
I wonder if they are indoor or outdoor guys...I can try to set up something outside...still raining here though.

I'll check back in a bit.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Christin,

I PM'ed you the contact information. I hope it is close enough for you to be able to assist. 

I'm pretty sure these are doves and not pigeons. They can be outside as long as they are protected from drafts and from getting wet. 

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Urgent...need Some Feedback Re W.o. Birds*

Terry / Gang...

(msg. In Caps Due To Limited Time)

I've Made Arrangement To Get Those Birds Today In West Orange, However, When I Contacted The Vet They Said They Wanted To Keep Them. ???

I Told Them That We First Had To Pick Them Up....post Their Pictures....and Try To Locate The Owners...if After A Certain Period Of Time, The Owners Did Not Contact...petfinder, Pigeon-life...etc. They Were Welcome To Adopt Them.

The Woman I Spoke To, Lisa, Said We'd Have To Speak With A Doctor Miller Prior To Picking Them Up. He Wants To Keep Them.

I Think I Should Get Them And Keep Them Here So We Can Go Through The Correct Channels To Locate The Owners. The Owners May Be Very Upset.

Feedback Please Before I Have To Go To Vet In 30 Mins. Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Terry / Gang...
> 
> (msg. In Caps Due To Limited Time)
> 
> ...



Without reading the files on these birds.....my understanding is the bands can not be traced, so the likely hood of finding the owners in slim to none. I would say if this Dr. wants to adopt the birds, then I don't see why he can't. Unless you or Terry know something I don't. The important thing is that the birds have a loving home. That's my opinon............for what it's worth.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just read the files really quick. The bands can not be traced. My only advice is if the person wanting the keep the birds, REALLY wants to keep them and can provide for them, then I see no problem. Not sure how you'll figure that out though??


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Renee.

Thanks for the quick reply.
I just wondered if I should post pics/search petfinder website first.
If they're banded, it would mean that the owners would want them returned if lost. I'm just putting myself in the owner's shoes if this were my Coco...I would want someone to try to find me before deciding to keep my bird!

I'm so glad Coco & possibly Hoppy are getting bands today!!!

Thanks again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry to have been out of pocket .. am visiting a friend who is in the hospital and using one of the computers in the cafeteria.

If this doctor really wants to adopt the birds, then that is fine. I know that we are not going to be able to trace either of the bands. I am a little concerned, however, about how much they know about taking care of doves. Dr. Gibbs had posted that they were feeding the birds dog food in the beginning .. don't know if it was canned or dry .. but, nonetheless, that was a bit scary especially for a vet clinic. The birds now have seeds, so at least that has been corrected.

If they really want to keep the birds, they should post that information back to 911 Pigeon Alert so I can close the cases as adopted.

Assuming they do keep the birds, I am sorry to have troubled you, Christin, with trying to make arrangements to get them.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok Terry
I'm Also Out At The Vets Now!
Ill Call Them With Your Suggestion And Update You Guys Later.
Thanks Again.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

OK GUYS!

I just dropped my 'banded' guys back home from vet and now on the way to W.Orange Writing from my PDA again.
I called the Eagle Rock Vet clinic and relayed the info. From Terry....they are going to begin construction on the clinic soon and therefore thought it best for the birds to be picked-up.

Will post update.

Terry, I'll PM you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Christin, thank you so very much. I'm sorry to have had all this confusion about the birds. I think it is for the best for you to get them from the clinic. Hope you can send us some pictures when you can get a free moment. I'll keep looking for a permanent home for them unless they steal your heart away and you decide you just can't live without them .. just let me know.  

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Little Doves home cozy and warm...*

Greetings, Terry & Renee!

Everything worked out fine with picking up the Doves...Rally & Ally for the time being. They are cozy and warm in my basement for now.

The staff at Eagle Rock Vet Clinic said the Doves were left in a box in front of the clinic about a week ago.

Although Lisa had initially told me that the Vet wanted to keep them, Ruth the Vets wife told me that the clinic was going to move to some trailors for about 7 mos. due to construction. I told them we were going to keep searching for the owners. If the seach is unsuccessful, the Vet said he would like to keep them in a large cage in the waiting room of the renovated clinic.

There were no stool tests done, so on the way home I took little Rally & Ally to my Vet at the Dumont Animal Hospital. We all had a blast with them flying all over the examination room and landing on our heads! They seemed to being have a great time also. The stool results will be available tomorrow. Thankfully, there were no lice observed on their skin/feathers.
Rally: Tan w/Blk markings weighed in at 145 gms.
AllY: Wht w/Tan markings weighed in at 159 gms.

They are less than a year old for sure and the bands are not clip bands. They must have been placed a short time after birth. 

We think Rally's a male and Ally a female...but that's only because Rally was hopping on Ally in the carrier and in the examination room. I'm aware that males and females also do this with each other, so who knows other than God!

I'll attach the pics from the vet and the temporary set-up in the basement.
I'll be checking in on them throughout the night. If the stool results are negative, they can enjoy some sun and fun in the Gazebo.

I'm praying that the owner will find us here or post at petfinder. I'm going to check some other websites tomorrow. We're sure keeping St. Francis busy these day, huh guys?

Thanks again for your input!
I also have to post some pics of the other guys at the vet on Hoppy's thread.

Terry, I'll be praying that your friend has a quick and full recovery!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks again, Christin! I love the pics! It seems like a good time was had by all at your vet's!

My friend will be fine .. severe respiratory reaction to all the smoke and ash.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Terry!

That was my concern with regard to smoke from the fires. I hope you friend will recover! Thankfully the lungs have great ability to regenerate! I also hope that you and yours are spared any respiratory probs. I know Margaret was using air filters/conditioners in her home, which was thankfully spared!

The Doves did well last night. I checked on them throughout the night.
At one point, They were cooing and cooing...both in their little nest.
Do you think I should remove the nest as not to encourage possible mating?
I know what will be will be regardless, however, I read somewhere that a nest stimulates mating.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Still praying and searching websites for any postings by owners.

I was amazed that my intuition was correct regarding the last PM I sent you.
God is good!

I attached a pic I took last nite when Rally & Ally were cooing up a storm.
It's a little dark due to my not using a flash or taking their cover off and disturb their rest with light.

Still raining here, though I might transport their cage into the Gazebo so they can view the outdoors as well as Coco seeing them. I also want Hoppy to visit with Coco. I'll let you know how it goes.

Thanks for any suggestions any of you guys may have with regard to the Dove's nest and possibly getting these guys to dwell together peacefully!
Would it be a good idea for the Dove cage to go into the Gazebo with Coco? Or would it possible upset them or give them a trapped feeling having Coco fly about. ???
Actually if everything goes ok with Coco and Hoppy...Rally and Ally can move to the outdoor hutch for the time being. 
The good news is that I'm getting alot of exercise running back and forth from basement to Gazebo to Hutch to Bunny Barn and to backyard with canine kids!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad it is all going well with the new additions .. the doves and Hoppy!

I think I would just let the doves have their nest and do their thing. When the eggs arrive, just remove them and replace with fakes or hard boil the eggs, let them cool, and put them back. You are correct in that they are going to mate and try to nest anyway. Without the nest they will use the food container, a corner of the cage, or some other equally inappropriate place.

As to putting the dove cage in where the pigeon(s) are, you'll just have to try it and see how it goes. Some doves are very flighty and others are totally laid back. I don't think it is ever a good idea to try and house doves and pigeons directly together, but some have managed this with no unfortunate consequences. 

I'm glad Pigeon-Talk has been able to assist in seeing that you are getting an adequate amount of exercise everyday  

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks again, Terry!

I'm not getting nearly as much exercise as you are!!!
I'm sure that we both are getting as much joy, though!!!

Coco and Hoppy did great, they are co-habitating nicely in the CoHop!
I'll post pics on the Hoppy update thread.

The Doves, Rally and Ally, are clearly happy to have been moved to the outdoor hutch. I set it up nicely for them and had to put some hay in also due to tonight getting a bit cooler...around 48 degrees. I'll also put the cover on leaving only 1 side open, Unless you think I should bring them back to the basement for overnight. ??? They seem so dainty and thin to me, but maybe because I'm used to Coco & Hoppy.

Maybe we should change this thread name if possible...'West Orange Doves update' ??? I wouldn't have a clue as to how to do it.  

Blessings to you and yours, Terry!


----------

